

Airbnb Cheater - SaBen

I&#x27;m a hoste. I have no problem, many real positive reviews... one of last guest extend her stay and I accept because the room was free. Unfortunately, She doesn&#x27;t want to pay immediately (it was 109§ only for one week). I was patient during one week When I asked her to book because one guest need the room she did, the same day she lived home at 3am without informing me and cancelled the booking. what does airbnb do, they quarantined my account without any evidence, because she said that I upset her . I just asked the guest to pay or I will inform the authorities. Very bad Customer service on airbnb. I have still no answer. My payment for the booking is still pending. So my guest stayed for free and no payment for the cancellation she did. I lost 15 days rent. Airbnb want only to take money from guests and hosts. You can try Bedycasa it&#x27;s better service and their phone is well working.
paying cash is better for travellers. so you have to see the room and agree with all without getting the complicated system of cancellation vai airbnb
======
Irishsteve
The phone lines at AirBnB customer service are always very responsive when I
ring through. Not having to hand money over to the host , but rather go
through a third party also makes more sense because if an issue does arise the
money isn't lost.

